# Gabby and Simba



## gabbysmommy (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello All,
I'm coming here for help. I'm going through a divorce and, long story short, I have to move somewhere that I can't take my cats, Gabby and Simba. It's only a temporary situation, maybe six to eight months. So, I am basically looking for someone to foster them for that time. I don't want to give them to a shelter to be adopted out because it's going to be temporary. I live in the Sacramento area. If anyone has any ideas or would be willing to take them, I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks,
Nicholle


----------

